# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  جميع مستلزمات الفوتوشوب

## الأمل البعيد

سلام من الله عليكم
هذا موضوع يشمل جميع مستلزمات الفتوشوب 
نبدأ الموضوع ببركة الرحمن

تحميل برنامج الفوتوشوب
*Adobe PhotoShop 7.0 ME هو البرنامج الاصدار المعتمد*
*حيث أن الدروس مشروحة ومصممة عليه.*
*>>لتحميل البرنامج<<*
حجم الملف: 173 MB
*ملاحظة:* باسوورد الملف المضغوط هو:
*jewelsuae.com*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الفرش 

الفرشاة .. عبارة عن قوالب جاهزة للأشكال أو الصور أو النصوص المختلفة .. ذات استخدامات متعددة ..
تعتبر الفرش من الأدوات الهامة والمميزة في الفوتوشوب .. حيث أن استخدامها في التصاميم يعطي نكهة خاصة ومعبرة ..
__

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد

فلاتر

يقوم بعمل تأثيرات رائعة جداً على النصوص والصور . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/sbpsetup100.exe 
serial: 1010579 or 1024834 or 847993 


---------- 
يقوم بعمل أشكال للكرة الأرضية أو أي كوكب بمختلف الأوضاع وبمختلف الزوايا والظلال والأحجام . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/lunarcell-120.zip 
serial: 2352523 


---------- 
يقوم بعمل تأثير البحر على الصور بشكل رائع جداً . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/flood-100.zip 
serial: CB76335175 
---------- 
يقوم بعمل تأثيرات رائعة على الصور ( ألوان ملخبطة ) . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/hueandcry-100.zip 
serial: 1017007 
---------- 
يقوم بعمل تسليط ضوئي على جزء معين من الصورة بعدة طرق فنية رائعة ( كأن يجعل أطراف الصورة كلها رمادية ويجعل الوسط فقط ملوناً للتركيز عليه مثلاً ) . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/melancholytron-101.zip 
serial: 2338089 


---------- 
فلتر لعمل المجرات والكون والنجوم ... الخ وهو رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/glitterato-100.zip 
serial: 2328179 


---------- 
يقوم بعمل أشعة وأمور لا تستطيع الكلمات التعبير عنها . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/solarcell-120.zip 
serial: 789653 


---------- 
قد لا يروق للبعض إلا أنه يحول الصورة الملونة العادية إلى حاجة غريبة .. جرب وأنت تشوف . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/ink-152.zip 
serial: 164376 


---------- 
يضبط الصور العادية بحيث عندما يتم صفها بشكل تجانبي Tile ( كما في صفحات الوب أو خلفيات سطح المكتب الصغيرة ) تصف بشكل متناسق بحيث لا تلحظ مكان الالتقاء . 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/tesselation-127.zip 
serial: 102137 


---------- 
يقوم بعمل تأثيرات رائعة جداً على النصوص والصور . وهي النسخة الاساسيه 
http://www.flamingpear.com/dl/bp214.zip 
serial: 691932 


---------- 
فلاتر لها سمعتها وهي غنية عن التعريف 
http://grwy.sqinfo.ha.cn/soft1/11/2...7.zip 
---------- 
فلتر الإضاءة الخفيف له تأثيرات جميلة جداً 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filt...e.zip 
---------- 
فلتر جميل لتحريك النص كما تريد بكل يسر وسهولة 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/Perspective.zip 
serial: 1PP0450008-0392 
************ 
فلتر يضيف لك براويز جميلة 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/Extensis.zip 
serial: BCE-100-254-840-921951 
************ 
فلترآي كندي الغني بالتعريف ها هو بالجزء الرابع 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/EyeCandy4000.zip 
serial: DIJOMMHCPEOM 
************ 


فلتر جميل أثبت نجاحه ذا تأثيرات جميلة مثل البرق 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/xenofex.zip 
serial: JKGDDBEEKLCH 
************ 
فلتر متميز للتأثير على الكلمات 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filt...0.zip 


************ 


فلتر يعطيك أشكال للكرة الأرضية من جميع الأبعاد 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/ereth.zip 
serial: 1035813 


************ 


فلتر لعمل الفيضانات بشكل واقعي 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/faeadan.zip 
serial: CB76335175 


فلتر مفيد جداً لعمل اللمعات 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filt...n.zip 
---------- 
فلتر مفيد لعمل الخلفيات 
http://www.motken.com/dawnload/filtar/BladePro.zip

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله ابدا
Almathera 
ستة فلاتر جيده منها فلتر لصنع تاثير البرق واخر لصنع انعكاس وتموج المياه . 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=6]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Av Bros Buzzl 1.2 
هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل الصور على شكل قطع متعرجة الاطراف مثل شكل القطع في لعبة تركيب الصور . 
name:khaled email:al_khaled32@hotmail.com
code:ZMFVYEOASEYLOAPO
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=18]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Av Bros Page Curl 1.2 
هذا الفلتر من افضل الفلاتر لعمل ثنيات على الصور او صفط الصفحات . 
نفس الايميل والاسم اللى فوق 
وهذا رقم الكود:tLPWrDzDUIeoBUwk
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=17]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Designer Sextet 
وتحتوي هذه المجموعه على 6 فلاتر هي:
Aetherize يقوم هذا الفلتر بصنع تاثيرات خياليه على الصور .
Twist يقوم هذا الفلتر بدمج الوان الصوره باشكال مختلفه ليخرج بنتائج رائعه .
Swerve يقوم هذا الفلتر بتغير الصوره الى شكل كسرات او ثنيات متعرجه .
Lacqure يقوم هذا الفلتر بعمل تاثيرات على الصور لاعطائها اشكال شبيه بالاغطيه المعدنيه او البلاستيكيه .
Silver يقوم هذا الفلتر بعمل تاثيرات الاشكال او اللون الفضي .
Glare يقوم هذا الفلتر بعمل تاثيرات الاضائه . 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=12]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eye Candy 4000 
الاصدار الرابع والجديد لفلاتر اي كاندي الشهيرة . 
السريالIJOMMHCPEOM
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=4]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flood 1.00 
هذا الفلتر يقوم بصنع تاثيرات انعكاس الصور في المياه وعمل تاثيرات التموجات المائيه . 
السريال:CB76335175 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=7]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FreeBies 
تحتوي هذه المجموعه على 8 فلاتر مجانية هي:
ChomaSolarize يضيف هذا الفلتر تاثير مشابه لسطوع الشمس .
Ghost يقوم هذا الفلتر بصنع شفافية للصور .
MakeOpaque يقوم هذا الفلتر بتعبئة الاجزاء الشفافه باقرب لون .
Tachyon يقوم هذا الفلتر بعكس الاضائه في الصور .
Vitriol يقوم هذا الفلتر بتخفيف الالوان الداكنة .
Swap Green/Blue هذا الفلتر لتحويل اللون الاخضر الى ازرق .
Swap Red/Blue هذا الفلتر لتحويل اللون الاحمر الى ازرق .
Swap Red/Green هذا الفلتر لتحويل اللون الاحمر الى اخضر 

[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=13]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Glitterato 1.00 
هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل تاثيرات لمناظر النجوم والمجرات الفضائية . 
السريال:2328179
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=8]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greg's Factory Output Vol.II 
مجموعة فلاتر جيدة يمكنك الحصول على عدة تاثيرات مختلفة منها تتعلق بالوان التصميم وصنع الخلفيات 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=1]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Knol lLight Factory PS 
من افضل الفلاتر التى تقوم بصنع تاثيرات الاشعة والاضاءة 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=20]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LunarCell 1.02 
هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل منظر كوكب فضائي اومناظر سطح كوكب فضائي . 
السريال:1035813 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=9]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Melancholytron 1.1 
هذا الفلتر يفيد كثيرا في عملية تركيز الاضاءه في الصور كما انه يقوم بصنع تاثيرات على الصور لجعلها اقرب الى الطابع الحزين او القديم . 
السريال:101 2338089 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=11]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MuRas Filter Meister 
اربعة فلاتر مجانية منها فلتر تكرار الارضية وفلتر السحاب . 

[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=22]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Primus 
يقوم هذا الفلتر بعمل تاثيرات البروز للحدود او الحواف كما يمكنك صنع ازرار رائعة باستخدام هذا الفلتر كما يمكن تطبيق هذا الفلتر على النصوص وستحصل على نصوص ثلاثية الابعاد باشكال رائعة 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=21]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SolarCell 1.1 
هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل مناظر شبيهه بمناظر ضوء او اشعة الشمس وسطحها او منظر كسوفها او تاثيرات اخرى لعمل شكل الاشعة . 
السريال:789653
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=10]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sparkle 
فلتر يقوم بصنع النجوم والمعان . 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=16]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Super BladePro 
هذا الفلتر نسخه مطوره من النسخه الاصليه BladePro وهو من افضل فلاتر FLAMING PEAR واقواها وله شعبيه كبيره في القوائم والمواقع الاجنبيه ويكثر تبادل ملفات هذا الفلتر بينهم وكثيرا ما تجد مواقع تعرض ملفات Presets لهذا الفلتر او لسابقه BladePro . وتستطيع الحصول بواسطة هذا الفلتر على تاثيرات مذهله ثلاثية الابعاد للازرار او تاثيرات بروز النص .وفكرة الفلتر ان تمزج بين عدة اشياء { خلفيات + اضاءه + الوان + صور + ظل + اشكال} لتخرج بنتائج وتاثيرت مذهله . 
السريال:
Top line - 1043265 
Middle line - 859267 
Bottom line - 862961 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=14]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Texturizer 
يمكنك الحصول على اشكل مختلفه على الخلفيات من هذا الفلتر كاشكال الخطوط على الاقمشة والبروز والتكسرات على الورق . 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=19]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ulead FX Razor 
تضم هذه المجموعة من الفلاتر الى افضل اربعة فلاتر لدي Ulead وهي: 
Ulead Type وهذا الفلتر يضيف تاثيرات رائعة على النصوص .
Ulead Particle وهذا الفلتر الرائع يضيف تاثيرات جدا رائعه على الصور وهى تاثيرات الطقص مثل المطر والضباب والثلوج اضافة الى صنع الفقاقيع والنجوم بشكل رائع .
Ulead ArtTexture هذا الفلتر يختصر عليك الكثير من الوقت لصنع الخلفيات .
Ulead FantasyWarp يقوم هذا الفلتر بعمل اشكال خياليه او مرحه للصور كما يمكن الاستفاده منه بعمل خلفيات رائعه .
Ulead Web.Plugins يحتوي هذا الفلتر على خمسة فلاتر تستطيع تصميم ازرار او اضافة تاثيرات علىالازرار باستخدام هذه الفلاتر كما يوجد اشكال واختيارات جاهزه يمكنك الاستعانه بها فى تصميم الازرار مما يختصر علي كثيرا من الوقت . 
جاري البحث عن الكراك 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n...op=gett&lid=15]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Variations 
احد اقوى فلاتر الفوتوشوب الداخليه المرفقه معه يمكنك تشغيله في البينت شوب والاستفاده منه 
مرفق مع الفلتر ملفين 
ضع الملف Plugin.dll فى مجلد الويندوز 
C:Windows 
وضع الملف msvcrt10.dll في مجلد السيستم الموجود في مجلد الويندوز 
C:WindowsٍSystem 
وطبعا تضع الفلتر في مجلد الفلاتر لديك وتحدد مكانه داخل البيت شوب برو وباذن الله سوف يعمل الفلتر لديك 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=2]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Xenofex 
احد فلاتر الين سكين الشهيره ويحتوي على مجموعة رائعة وقوية من الفلاتر . 
[http://www.arabpsp.net/modules.php?n..._op=gett&lid=5]حمل الفلتر[/url] 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذي مجموعه من الفلاتر المميزة التى تستخدم بكثرة في عمل التصاميم المختلفة: 
XAOS TOOLS 
معدل الوان--جعل الصورة من الموززيايك--الكتابة النصية بمختلف المواضع ذات الاشكال الثلاثية
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VISMAN 
يحتوي على 6 فلاتر تعطيك 154 تاثير تبدا vm كي تتعرف عليها في قائمة الفلاتر
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UNIVERSE PLUGINS 
يعطيك امكانية لعمل المجرات الكونيه والنجوم 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TRANSPARENCY 
WHITE 
فلتر مخصص لازالة اللون الابيض من الصور
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TRANSPARENCY 
BLACK 
فلتر مخصص لازالة اللون الاسود من الصور
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SWAP SHOP 
فلتر يقوم بخلط الالوان بعده اشكال وطرق
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

SCRIBE 
فلتر يحتوي على مؤثرات عده منها
انعكاس المراة رباعي-التشويه- البروز والعديد من المؤثرات اللونيه
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAND FILTER 
فلتر التراب والرمال باشكال عده
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAYFLECT 
فلتر الفصول الاربعه فبه تستطيع ان تجعل الصورة في جميع فصول السنه 
يحتاج الى سييرييال جاري البحث عنه
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAVERS 
فلتر يحتوى على مؤثرات مائية عده 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PLUGIN GALAXY 
يحتوي على 20 مؤثر من احلى المؤثرات لدي وانا انصح فيه بشده لروعته
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PANOPTICUM 
لصنع مؤثر النار والجليد على الكتابة او اي كائن يحتوى على عده مؤثرات اخرى
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OMPHALE FILTERS 3 
6 فلاتر متخصصه في تغير الالوان والتعامل معها
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NVR BORDER MANIA 
مؤثر الاطارات
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MOCK FILTERS 
اربع مؤثرات-- الموززايك--الليزر--الحدود المشدوده باشكال عده
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MESH 
فلتر التكسيات يقوم بعمل تكسيات رهيبة باشكال متعدده جرب واكتشف اكثر
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MASTER BLASTER 
للتعامل مع الالوان والتحويل اللوني
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KPT 3 
يحتوى على 19 مؤثر لعمل الخلفيات
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JOHANN's FILTER
مؤثر يحتوى على عده اشكال من المؤثر bulrحمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GRAPHICS PLUS 
يحتوى على 30 مؤثر من اطارات- والحدود- والتحكم بالاضاءة-وصفط الورق
وغيرها وغيرها
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GENESIS
فلتر رائع يقوم بعمل النجوم والمجرات والتاثيرات الكونيه بشكل ولا اروع والاشعاع الشمسي واشياء تظهر 100%طبيعيه 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FILTERS UNLIMITED 
145 مؤثر لعمل الخلفيات والتاثير على الصور
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FANTASTIC MACHINES 
21 مؤثر يحتوى على التكسية الحجرية -التعديل اللوني- تغير شكل الصورة وغيرها
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EYEFIDELITY TOOLS 
مؤثرات عده مخصصة لزياده صفاوة ونقاء الصورة وايضا تعديل الوضوح وغرها من المؤثرات بخصوص الصور
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENTRELACEMENT
لعمل خطوط عرضية وافقيه
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENKI's FILTERS 
يحتوى على 5 مؤثرات
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DSB FLUX 
فلتر لعمل الخلفيات ولكن يعمل بعض المؤثرات على الصور الجيده منها
مؤثر الحركة- المراة- التشويه-التعرج
حمل الفلتر 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DRAGONFLY 
Sinedots 
مؤثر امثر من روعه لمن يعرفون بالمعادلات الرياضية 
هذا مؤثر يعتمد على معادلات رياضيه لعمل التاثير
تاثيرته جدا جميلة وانشاء الله ترقبوا المعادلات لتتمكنوا من الاستخدام بشكل سريع
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DC SPECIAL 
18 مؤثر و3 مؤثرات خاصة بالطبقات
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CRESCENT MOON 
6 مؤثرات مختلفه وجميله جربها واكتشف
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALL's KANGA 
79 مؤثر تستخدم لعمل الخلفيات 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JAMA 3D 2000 
فلتر لعمل الخلفيات باشكل عده يحتوى على قوالب لسرعه التعديل 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JAMA 3D V1.07 
لعمل التاثيرات ثلاثية الابعاد
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREG's FACTORY FILTERS 
فلاتر جريج الشهيرة لعمل الخلفيات المميزة 
حمل الجزء الاول من الفلتر 
حمل الجزء الثاني 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FUNHOUSE PLUGINS 
فلاتر تلاعب الالوان والصور 18 مؤثر
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الجزء الثاني 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flaming Pear (BladePro) Plugins 
KEY GENERATOR 
يقوم باعطائك اكواد وسيريلات فلاتر فلمنج بير
حمل كراك السيرلات لفلاتر فلمنج بير 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TESSELATION V1.2.7 
يحول الالوان واالصور ذات التدرجات الاسود الابيض الى اشكال جميلة وصغيرة لتكون في النهاية الصورة يفضل في عمل الخلفيات
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INDIA INK V1.5.2 
يقوم بتحويل الالوان والتدرجات الابيض و الاسود الى خطوط شبه غامقه
مع امكانية التعديل في الشكل من قائمة الخيارات الموجوده
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

HUE & CRY V1.0 
يقوم بعمل نمش على الصورة لتبدو كالقديمة والتى مر عليها الزمن 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ORNAMENT V1.0
فلتر اخر من فلاتر الفلمنج بير يقوم بعمل تعديل الاضاءة في الصورة
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPK Designs 1 
مجموعه فلاتر عاديه سهلة الاستخدام وسريعه التاثير 9 مؤثرات 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل مؤثرات اضافيه للفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AFH Filters
مجموعه فلاتر مهمه لتصميم الازرار والبنرات 
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ecosse
ثلاث فلاتر فلتر النار فلتر الاهتزاز فلتر تعبئة جميعها خاصه بالنصوص
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPK Designs 1 and 2
فلاتر تقوم بعمل تاثير ثلاثي الابعاد -تعتمد على الرؤية جميله وصغيره الحجم
حمل الفلتر 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فلاتر متنوعه
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

UNIVERSE PLUGINS 
يعطيك امكانية لعمل المجرات الكونيه والنجوم 
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TRANSPARENCY 
WHITE 
فلتر مخصص لازالة اللون الابيض من الصور
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TRANSPARENCY 
BLACK 
فلتر مخصص لازالة اللون الاسود من الصور
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SWAP SHOP 
فلتر يقوم بخلط الالوان بعده اشكال وطرق
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SCRIBE 
فلتر يحتوي على مؤثرات عده منها
انعكاس المراة رباعي-التشويه- البروز والعديد من المؤثرات اللونيه
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SAND FILTER 
فلتر التراب والرمال باشكال عده
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAYFLECT 
فلتر الفصول الاربعه فبه تستطيع ان تجعل الصورة في جميع فصول السنه 
يحتاج الى سييرييال جاري البحث عنه
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAVERS 
فلتر يحتوى على مؤثرات مائية عده 
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PLUGIN GALAXY 
يحتوي على 20 مؤثر من احلى المؤثرات لدي وانا انصح فيه بشده لروعته
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PANOPTICUM 
لصنع مؤثر النار والجليد على الكتابة او اي كائن يحتوى على عده مؤثرات اخرى
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OMPHALE FILTERS 3 
6 فلاتر متخصصه في تغير الالوان والتعامل معها
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NVR BORDER MANIA 
مؤثر الاطارات
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MOCK FILTERS 
اربع مؤثرات-- الموززايك--الليزر--الحدود المشدوده باشكال عده
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MESH 
فلتر التكسيات يقوم بعمل تكسيات رهيبة باشكال متعدده جرب واكتشف اكثر
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MASTER BLASTER 
للتعامل مع الالوان والتحويل اللوني
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JOHANN's FILTER
مؤثر يحتوى على عده اشكال من المؤثر bulrحمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GRAPHICS PLUS 
يحتوى على 30 مؤثر من اطارات- والحدود- والتحكم بالاضاءة-وصفط الورق
وغيرها وغيرها
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

GENESIS
فلتر رائع يقوم بعمل النجوم والمجرات والتاثيرات الكونيه بشكل ولا اروع والاشعاع الشمسي واشياء تظهر 100%طبيعيه 
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FILTERS UNLIMITED 
145 مؤثر لعمل الخلفيات والتاثير على الصور
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FANTASTIC MACHINES 
21 مؤثر يحتوى على التكسية الحجرية -التعديل اللوني- تغير شكل الصورة وغيرها
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EYEFIDELITY TOOLS 
مؤثرات عده مخصصة لزياده صفاوة ونقاء الصورة وايضا تعديل الوضوح وغرها من المؤثرات بخصوص الصور
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENTRELACEMENT
لعمل خطوط عرضية وافقيه
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENKI's FILTERS 
يحتوى على 5 مؤثرات
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DSB FLUX 
فلتر لعمل الخلفيات ولكن يعمل بعض المؤثرات على الصور الجيده منها
مؤثر الحركة- المراة- التشويه-التعرج
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DRAGONFLY 
Sinedots 
مؤثر امثر من روعه لمن يعرفون بالمعادلات الرياضية 
هذا مؤثر يعتمد على معادلات رياضيه لعمل التاثير
تاثيرته جدا جميلة وانشاء الله ترقبوا المعادلات لتتمكنوا من الاستخدام بشكل سريع
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DC SPECIAL 
18 مؤثر و3 مؤثرات خاصة بالطبقات
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CRESCENT MOON 
6 مؤثرات مختلفه وجميله جربها واكتشف
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALL's KANGA 
79 مؤثر تستخدم لعمل الخلفيات 
حمل الفلتر 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREG's FACTORY FILTERS 
فلاتر جريج الشهيرة لعمل الخلفيات المميزة 
حمل الجزء الاول من الفلتر 
حمل الجزء الثاني 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FUNHOUSE PLUGINS 
فلاتر تلاعب الالوان والصور 18 مؤثر
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الجزء الثاني
Kangaroo
عدة فلاتر جميلة جدا .. أربع تأثيرات كل تأثير يقول الزود عندي .. منها ما هو مختص للصور ومنها ما هو مختص للخلفيات .. والمزيد المزيد ..
حمل الفلتر 
--------------------------------------
AFH Beveler Plug-in Filters 
هذه مجموعة من الفلاتر تعمل تأثيرات على الصورة من الخارج وكأنها برواز
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اخر مجموعه فلاتر
Color Pilot Junior™ 1.00 
ProJPEG 
SuperGIF 
GIFmation 
PhotoGIF 
ImageVice 
ColorSafe 
KPT6.0 
dc1 
dc2 
---------------------------------------------------------
فلاتر CYBIA
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر 
حمل الفلتر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ستايلات
.
[ الأستايل هــنآ ]



*http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4350752*

*او


**http://rapidshare.com/files/102521925/1315_styles.rar*

.
.

.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ملاحظة هامه: يتطلب التنزيل اسم مستخدم وباسوورد وهي :*
*اسم المستخدم :* *www.shammel.net*
*كلمة المرور : www.shammel.net*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*Photoshop styles





مجموعة مكونة من 32 ستايل مميزة 

المواصفات و الصيغة : PSD | 600x307 






الحجم : 1.1 م ب تقريبا





للحصول على نسختك فضلا لا امرا من هنا :





**Deposit Files*

*او


**RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting*

*او

**Download-from ifolder*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*FLOWERS PATTERNS 




مجموعة ضخمة من الباترون باشكال والوان الزهور




الباقة تعدت حدود الوصف 



تابع مشاهدة بعضا من المحتوى













المجموعة بصيغة : ( ai )

تحتاج الى حرفية فى التعامل معها

ان لم تكن لديك الخبرة لا داعى للتحميل






الحجم : 8 م ب تقريبا





للحصول على نسختك فضلا لا امرا من هنا :




**Deposit Files*

*او

**RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

رجعنا للفرش ؛)



 

 

 

http://www.d3wa.com/pages/tsunami/Islamic_Words_II.zip



:: المجموعة الثانية :: 



 



http://www.d3wa.com/pages/tsunami/Islamic_Words.zip


===========================

فرش رعب ...!

Pretty Cuts 


pretty cuts 2




pretty cuts 3




pretty rotten 1




pretty cracks




pretty rotten 2




pretty blood




pretty hole




pretty rotten 3




pretty blood 2




pretty blood 3




pretty cracks 2




pretty burned




pretty burned 2




pretty blood 4




pretty cracks 3




pretty stitches




pretty bloods 5


===================


فرش مسميات إسلامية رمضان - العيد - 

الصلاة - جديد


فرش البصمـــة - جديد




فرش القلوب




فرش العيون




فرش الفراشات




فرش الزهور - المجموعة الأولى




فرش الزهور - المجموعة الثانية




فرش فريمات - المجموعة الأولى




فرش فريمات - المجموعة الثانية




فرش هدايا و دباديب وألعاب




فرش أيدي




فرش إسلامية




فرش حرفية




المجموعة الأولى




المجموعة الثانية




المجموعة الثالثة




المجموعة الرابعة



==========================

http://www.studio911design.com/brush.../lotr1-pk7.zip






http://www.studio911design.com/brush...unge1-pk10.zip



 
http://www.studio911design.com/brush...gemix2-pk3.zip







http://www.studio911design.com/brush.../eyes1-pk3.zip






http://www.studio911design.com/brush...uties1-pk3.zip







 




http://www.studio911design.com/brush...ush/softps.zip


http://www.studio911design.com/brush...starspkkps.zip


======================

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ماهو الأكشن ؟


*الأكشن يالغالين هو عمل جاهز معليك غير تصلح له تشغيل و هو يقوم بكل الخطوات و يعطيك الشكل النهائي سواء كانت خلفيه أو حركه في كلمه.* 


*أذا كان الاكشن كلمه فا راح يتقوف لكي تحط أنت الكلمه التي تريدها و بعدها يكمل المشورا ليخرج لك العمل النهائي .* 


**
*لتحميل* 
**
*لتحميل*
**
*لتحميل* 
** 


*لتحميل* 

**
*لتحميل*
**
*لتحميل*
** 
*لتحميل* 

** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 

** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل* 
** 
*لتحميل*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التدرجات






الملفات المرفقة11.zip (1.9 كيلوبايت, 576 مشاهدات)12.zip (754 بايتات, 475 مشاهدات)13.zip (1.4 كيلوبايت, 459 مشاهدات)14.zip (1.8 كيلوبايت, 450 مشاهدات)15.zip (1.6 كيلوبايت, 514 مشاهدات)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

التدرجات






الملفات المرفقة11.zip (1.9 كيلوبايت, 576 مشاهدات)

12.zip (754 بايتات, 475 مشاهدات)

13.zip (1.4 كيلوبايت, 459 مشاهدات
)
14.zip (1.8 كيلوبايت, 450 مشاهدات
)
15.zip (1.6 كيلوبايت, 514 مشاهدات)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله]*




 


** 

** 


*مجموعه جديده من الباترن .. P a t t e r n s*


** 


تحميلـ 


** 
** 

تحميلـ 


** 


** 


تحميلـ 


** 


** 
**  


** 


*تحميلـ* 

**  

تحميلـ 



**  


تحميلـ 


**  

تحميلـ 


**  


تحميلـ 


**  


تحميلـ 

*عذرا بعض الصور إختفت من موقع التحميل .*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يالله نجي على الباترن من جديد ..*



**



**


*Download** (107 KB)*


**


*Download** (255 KB)*


**


*Download** (254 KB)*




**




*Download** (264 KB)*




**




*Download** (24 KB)*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يالله بسم الله*  


*نبدء بفُرش الفكتور ..جايبتها*  
*لكم من الديفينت آرت* 

*وطريقة التحميل ..* 


*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  


*Download* 




 






** 

** 

** 


** 


** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

**

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تابع فُرش الفكتــــــ ــــور ..* 
*وطريقة التحميل ..* 

*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  


*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تابع فرش الفكتور  
وطريقة التحميل .. 
*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  

*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تابع فُرش الفكتور* 
*وطريقة التحميل ..* 
*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  

*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*Action* 

*وطريقة التحميل ..*


*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  


*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

Shapes 
وطريقة التحميل .. 

*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على*  


*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*Photoshop .PSD Files*



*ملفات فوتوشوب مفتوحه بصيغة الــ psd من ديفينت ارت*

*وطريقة التحميل ..*


*إضغط على الصوره وسوف تفتح لك صفحه ثانيه ..إضغط على* 



*Download*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*لي عودة غــــدا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

تسلميييي خية ع هذه المجموعة الرائعة تم تحميل الفرش اكثر شي خخ لاعدمنا هذه الجهود الرائعة وبنتظار البقيهـ
تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووو فطووم على المرور
يعطيكِ العافيه 
حمليه الي تبيه خييتي حلاال عليش ههههه
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تسلميييي خية ع هذه المجموعة الرائعة تم تحميل الفرش و بعض الفلاتر
 وبنتظار البقيه

تحيـــــــــــــاتي

----------


## علاوي 2008

تسلمين خيتي وربي يعطيج مليون عافيه على هالجده الرائع 

موضوع فعلا ً جميل 

تحياتي
مركب غرامي

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره

----------

